# New Jersey Bottle Forum



## BellwoodBoys (Sep 22, 2015)

I think Charlie made a post about this website a few years back, but now I can finally say I fully own it!! Best resource possible for New Jersey Bottling history plus PLENTY of bottle pictures. http://www.njbottles.com/


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 23, 2015)

Do I need to re-register? []


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Sep 23, 2015)

Don't worry, once a member of NJB always a member of NJB!![]


----------

